# A short fable



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

One day, long long ago.......

there live a woman who did not whine, nag or bitch

But this was a long time ago......

and it was just the one day

The End


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't believe a word of it. :roll:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

No, I'm sure that should read "man"!!  :-*


----------

